# Turtle Creek



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hit Turtle Creek yesterday for about an 1 1/2. Got the skunk. The wind was horrible. Had to use 5oz just to try an hold bottom.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds like some hard surf, thanks for the report!


----------

